# need gravel / dirt bike xs women's size



## Pacodog (Sep 5, 2005)

I have a friend who is tiny, she rides an xs frame, standover height is a major concern. The 440 mm Dolce lists a standover height of 20" which is unheard of with 700 tires. It also comes with disc brakes.
Does anyone know if this bike will stand up to the rigors of rougher roads? Also what is the maximum tire size?


----------

